# Volunteer Photographer for Wedding



## Newbride2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I am in search of someone that is free and love to take pictures as a hobby or at a very low cost.  I am getting married Dec.28,2013. ( Sat. ). I need a sincere person to capture this Special moment in time for me and fiancée.  Please email if interested slafond1968@gmail.com. I am in the Houston, Texas area. Thank you, Newbride2013.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 30, 2013)

can you give us a little more detail on what you are looking for?
professional or amateur quality? or does it matter?
how many people will be at the wedding? what type of venue is it? indoor or outdoor? how many hours will you be expecting the photographer to shoot?
do you want engagement photos too? pre-wedding shots? reception shots? 
are you looking for prints/images on disk or both?

the more details you give, the better chance you have of finding someone.


----------



## terri (Oct 30, 2013)

Your thread has been moved to the Business District of the forum, where you might get someone who is interested.   As Pixmedic suggests, you should supply a few basic details in the open before you can reasonably expect anyone to contact you.   

Good luck!


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 30, 2013)

Where is the wedding being held?

Where is the reception being held?

How many guests?

Catered?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll shoot your wedding for "free" with contract as long as there's a bar and I have an unlimited tab. I live in the Houston area. Have a look at the links in my signature for my "work" that I do.

Take it or leave it.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 31, 2013)

I often wonder, after seeing something like this, if the OP ever plans on coming back to actually read comments...


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope so. I want a lot of "free" alcohol.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 31, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> I hope so. I want a lot of "free" alcohol.



Well, she included an e-mail address.

Go get 'em...


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 31, 2013)

Emailed. Pretty much copy and pasted from this thread.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> I'll shoot your wedding for "free" with contract as long as there's a bar and I have an unlimited tab. I live in the Houston area. Have a look at the links in my signature for my "work" that I do.
> 
> Take it or leave it.



Highly professional!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 31, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Highly professional!



You get what you pay for!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 31, 2013)

tirediron said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > I'll shoot your wedding for "free" with contract as long as there's a bar and I have an unlimited tab. I live in the Houston area. Have a look at the links in my signature for my "work" that I do.
> ...



Hey. She didn't ask for a professional, did she? She just asked for someone who loved to take pictures as a hobby. One of my other hobbies is drinking. I can do both at once. Everybody wins.


----------

